# 3 coloured mouse



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Question for the breeders amongst us,
I have got a 3 coloured mouse pop up in a Banded litter just wondering the best way to breed this to attempt to recreate and improve it however unlikely it may work out.
It's a Doe with black and what looks like tan markings around the head guessing she is a black tan Banded that went wrong as the Tan is only on 1 jaw line and around the black spots on the head and ears, the body and tail is all white with no other markings at all.
Currently 3 weeks old and doing well, I've had these white ones appear before sometimes with a spot of black on them but they usually die or are killed by the mother if I don't cull them first, but never had one with 2 other colours before. 
Sods law say's she's sterile but I thought I might cross her with a Black eyed white or anything carrying the spotted gene when the time comes, any ideas?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Repeat the parent mating in the hope another might crop up and also pair the siblings together when old enough.if you outcross to an unrelated mouse you will be reducing your chances of another cropping up.You could also try a mother to son mating and a father to daughter mating,personally I would do the first option.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for you reply,

Would have to agree with your plan, just thought I would ask as it's a Doe I guess I've only got 3 maybe 4 attempts with her so wanna make sure nothings wasted.
How about mating her with another white with black spots from another Banded litter from whom she is related indirectly.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You could,that would be line breeding.If it was me I would inbreed in the first instance to try and fix the desirable feature.brother/sister mating would be my first option but not every one likes the idea.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd breed her to her father or brother when she's older, and repair the parents as Sarah suggested. If you want to recreate the markings don't bring anything outside immediate family into the equation or you're likely to meet with failure. Once (if) you produce more you can outcross to whatever you want.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies,

I would agree with both responses just looking for the most likely pairing to produce success from three pregnancies, re-pairing the parents is obvious but hitting a three coloured mouse again is very unlikely so need to propogate what I have the best way possible. Is it worth pairing the non three coloured offspring from her breedings. 
What's the chances if paired to a spotted ie Dutch or even a crossed Dutch, previous experiments with Dutch has shown me what to expect right down to brokens in the rough form but I have no idea what might happen with a rogue element tossed in.
Having never seen a three coloured mouse in the flesh I have no idea what to look out for but from the pics I have seen it could be argue the brown is in fact migrated tan. In other words can the tan indeed migrate or am I wishing a little to hard.

Wish it was a Buck then I could play.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you have a photo? If you can spare them for this then I'd breed all does back to their father (any buck to his mother).


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

No photos yet I'm afraid don't take this wrong I'm a mouse breeder not a photo taker if you get my drift.
Seen similar mice like this in my litters before................. nothing survived.
Chances of this going anywhere are very slim indeed so not holding out much hope will send you (cait) a photo via email if anything looks likely.
I have a very strong idea of how to proceed but just looking for other experienced views due to the limited chances of success as it's a Doe (bloody women) lol.
It was in the nest when you (cait) was here but did not comment then as I expected it to die by it's mothers hand as others have.
She did look a bit iffy for a while but I fed her my special diet and she has come on very well but I have my doubts as she does show a small problem with her physiology.

Now just to wait till 12 weeks old.


----------

